# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  The Refuge

## Mormon X

So as I mentioned in my introduction, I inherited a good piece of land in Utah from my uncle Homer ****************** on his passing several months ago.  Since this nations going straight to hell and going there fast, I was of a mind to build a refuge where a man could make a stand and get through the hard times comin' on that land and was hoping to get some advice on how to get going.

It's a hundred acres in the plateau country outside of Duchesne.  Don't have any power or running water.  Mostly sagebrush cover except where uncle Homer cleared it off and pulled a singlewide on to it.  Nearest paved road is about 3 miles off it.  He had it surveyed and found some good spots to sink a well, but didn't have the money, so there's water.

All that's on the land now is the mobile home, 2 acres of fence and a couple rough built sheds with 10 goats, 32 chickens, 2 pigs, and a shetland pony his wife rode to town to get such as they needed and couldn't make.  Mrs Stootchie (which is what uncle Homer called his second wife for some reason he never told us) is still up there waitin' for me to come claim the land and what's on it, and her as my wife by succession as was Uncle Homer's wishes.  She ain't the brightest or best looking gal, and she's got some age on her, but if she can take care of a homestead in the desert by herself (Homer's other wife ran off when he passed, whore that she was) then there must be something to the old girl and I think she'll be okay once we get married and I get her settled in the family.

Anyhow, it was of my mind to set aside half of the land for some crops, and split the other half between animals and building a compound that can hold maybe a dozen good righteous folk looking to ride out what's comin' in a place where God still holds sway on how things are done and the right to bear arms and practice religion how we see fit is still the American way.

Any suggestions on things like crops, power, walls, and whatnot anybody can provide will be much appreciated.  God bless.

Amen

----------


## wildgarlic

> So as I mentioned in my introduction, I inherited a good piece of land in Utah from my uncle Homer ********************* on his passing several months ago.  Since this nations going straight to hell and going there fast, I was of a mind to build a refuge where a man could make a stand and get through the hard times comin' on that land and was hoping to get some advice on how to get going.
> 
> It's a hundred acres in the plateau country outside of Duchesne.  Don't have any power or running water.  Mostly sagebrush cover except where uncle Homer cleared it off and pulled a singlewide on to it.  Nearest paved road is about 3 miles off it.  He had it surveyed and found some good spots to sink a well, but didn't have the money, so there's water.
> 
> All that's on the land now is the mobile home, 2 acres of fence and a couple rough built sheds with 10 goats, 32 chickens, 2 pigs, and a shetland pony his wife rode to town to get such as they needed and couldn't make.  Mrs Stootchie (which is what uncle Homer called his second wife for some reason he never told us) is still up there waitin' for me to come claim the land and what's on it, and her as my wife by succession as was Uncle Homer's wishes.  She ain't the brightest or best looking gal, and she's got some age on her, but if she can take care of a homestead in the desert by herself (Homer's other wife ran off when he passed, whore that she was) then there must be something to the old girl and I think she'll be okay once we get married and I get her settled in the family.
> 
> Anyhow, it was of my mind to set aside half of the land for some crops, and split the other half between animals and building a compound that can hold maybe a dozen good righteous folk looking to ride out what's comin' in a place where God still holds sway on how things are done and the right to bear arms and practice religion how we see fit is still the American way.
> 
> Any suggestions on things like crops, power, walls, and whatnot anybody can provide will be much appreciated.  God bless.
> ...


You can buy small windmills but I would also have a generator and a kerosene heater. For drinking water; get some water filters so you can use snow and of course store some water. If you have canned goods and you keep them in a cooler envirnment, they will go far beyond the expriation date.

----------


## nell67

Good grief........ :Brickwall:  :Ladysman:  :no way:  :rambo:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hunter63

With out getting into personnel situations, sounds like you are gathering a "group"?

Most around here are more of the "follow their own counsel".....I have absolutely no desire to "join up" with like minded people.....particularly other people mind.
Now that's said.....

Seems this homestead has been up and running for quite some time, or is there something about this place that hasn't been discussed.

What has been the source of water up till now?

No power of any kind up till now.....is it availabe close by?

----------


## Sarge47

> With out getting into personnel situations, sounds like you are gathering a "group"?
> 
> Most around here are more of the "follow their own counsel".....I have absolutely no desire to "join up" with like minded people.....particularly other people mind.
> Now that's said.....
> 
> Seems this homestead has been up and running for quite some time, or is there something about this place that hasn't been discussed.
> 
> What has been the source of water up till now?
> 
> No power of any kind up till now.....is it availabe close by?


Does Ruth Hawke live there?     :2:

----------


## kyratshooter

Good luck with that.

We're getting them all these days!

----------


## Winter

Wow, there's a million things you can do.

Do you want a visible fortress or a concealed compound?

I do construction and know "concealed".

----------


## BENESSE

Nuts, but creative, I'll give him that. 
Heck, this could even be Rick...except it's not April yet.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Is that a Dik-dik?

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol uhm, I don't know but that's kind of fun to say.

----------


## Winter

it is, I looked it up. One of the worlds smallest deer.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I guess that's a nice buck right there.

----------


## 1stimestar

Maybe that's what "the wife that ran away" rode off on into the sunset.

----------


## 1stimestar

What kind of deer is this Winter?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BushCraft

> Maybe that's what "the wife that ran away" rode off on into the sunset.


With a fist full of dollars and a pocket full of dreams?

----------


## 1stimestar

I doubt she was allowed a fist full of dollars.

----------


## BushCraft

> I doubt she was allowed a fist full of dollars.


She has to have at least been give tree fiddy.

----------


## Wildthang

I would not want to be there when the next comet comes close to earth :Scared:

----------


## kyratshooter

Generally good plan for the Utah high plains farm with no water is to put half your land to agriculture raising rocks and sagebrush. 

1/4 of the land to pasture, which at 40 acres per cow will allow you to raise one cow or barely keep alive the goats, pigs and chickens you now have.

For the compound you will need several of the surplus FEMA trailers and a massive amount of barbed wire just to keep the residents from bugging out like the only person mentioned so far with any good sense, the "whore" that left when her husband died, freeing her from legal/moral obligation (I still can't figure why that makes her a "whore").

I got you topped WT, I don't want to be on this place even when there are no comets streaking past!

----------


## Wildthang

> Generally good plan for the Utah high plains farm with no water is to put half your land to agriculture raising rocks and sagebrush. 
> 
> 1/4 of the land to pasture, which at 40 acres per cow will allow you to raise one cow or barely keep alive the goats, pigs and chickens you now have.
> 
> For the compound you will need several of the surplus FEMA trailers and a massive amount of barbed wire just to keep the residents from bugging out like the only person mentioned so far with any good sense, the "whore" that left when her husband died, freeing her from legal/moral obligation (I still can't figure why that makes her a "whore").
> 
> I got you topped WT, I don't want to be on this place even when there are no comets streaking past!


Manson could be up for parole and available in a year or two to run the compound!............Booooyah, take that Kyrat :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

Y'all can chuck and jive ifn y'all want to,....LOL.
I was kinda interested is this scenario, although there is an odd dynamic being laid out......

It just makes me nervous when I hear about anyone collecting up a group of like minded whoever's......Which generally means, you bring your selves and money, and work your butte off on "my" place.....

Oh well.....

----------


## Sarge47

> Y'all can chuck and jive ifn y'all want to,....LOL.
> I was kinda interested is this scenario, although there is an odd dynamic being laid out......
> 
> It just makes me nervous when I hear about anyone collecting up a group of like minded whoever's......Which generally means, you bring your selves and money, and work your butte off on "my" place.....
> 
> Oh well.....


Yeah, and Ruth Hawke ain't even there!       :2:   :Thumbdown:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Manson could be up for parole and available in a year or two to run the compound!............Booooyah, take that Kyrat


At least the pony would get a break, they could ride the "magic bus" to town! (I own property near where Manson grew up, he was actually he light hearted one of the group.)

Hunter the "dymnamic" so far is multiple wives that can be inherited.  Better check with Ms. Hunter before applying for change of address.  

Besides, you have a place with power and water already so your wife will not run off looking for a hot shower and flush toliet.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Y'all can chuck and jive ifn y'all want to,....LOL.
> I was kinda interested is this scenario, although there is an odd dynamic being laid out......
> 
> It just makes me nervous when I hear about anyone collecting up a group of like minded whoever's......Which generally means, you bring your selves and money, and work your butte off on "my" place.....
> 
> Oh well.....


Oh I was fine with it until he started calling women whores.  Sorry, I don't play nicely with men who call women whores.  Not acceptable.

----------


## Wildthang

We sure get some doozies on here :Scared:

----------


## Exbrit

What a waste of time reading this was.  I hope not all of the pages are going to be like this?

----------


## crashdive123

If you choose to read a thread started by a banned member sometimes you get entertainment and sometimes you get - well - this.

----------


## Exbrit

How do you know if a member is banned?

----------


## crashdive123

Look right under his screen name.  Right now yours is Junior Member and will eventually change to Member then Senior Member.

----------


## Exbrit

Thank you.  Sorry to keep asking what are probably silly questions.  One thing I recall from the Royal air Force is the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.  Asking a question can save your life!

----------


## loner

its kinda of wierd marriing your relatives wife are you flds or what  also i agree with everyone else

----------


## SouthernHeat

yea it was obvious from all his posts that he was just trying to give Mormons a bad name

----------


## finallyME

What a troll.  Can't blame a wife for running off AFTER HER HUSBAND DIED.

----------


## BENESSE

Obviously, he was making the whole thing up...the names were pretty creative and I did get a chuckle out of it.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Ya know it is like sunspots or something

these folk come in waves, then ya don t hear from em for a while.

Wonder what they do inbetween times?

Oh well, I needed to see a bunch of stoopid threads to remind me that i'm not the crazy one.

Thad

----------


## Rick

Does anyone know if your boots drag the ground when ridin' a Shetland pony?

----------


## crashdive123

Only if the pony doesn't pick up his feet.

----------


## Seniorman

If you're looking for some Mormons to join up and be ready for the future hordes of invaders, here are some Mormons who might just be able to help you repel "boarders."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNM7vlpVa94

S.M.

----------


## GreatUsername

Please... don't equate extremists of any religion and the main body of the religion. 
Even in jest, it's kind of poor, because while most people will know you're sarcastic about the whole thing, others who know nothing about the religion you're talking about may have their opinions influenced in negative ways. I'm not pro-religion, nor anti-religion, but I am anti-ignorance. Anti-muslim sentiment grew over the last decade because of misinformation people got when muslims and jihadists were made to sound the same. 

These gangsters aren't Mormons, not representative any ways. These are violent criminals who happen to ascribe to the faith. Italian mafia members  primarily claim Catholicism, but we keep the distinction. I know you probably meant no ill-will, but just be careful, okay? 

source: I'm an ex-mormon, raised in the church from birth.

Also, what a troll thread  :Lol:

----------


## BENESSE

+1, GreatUsername. A good reminder even for the most aware types. It can start in the most innocuous way and then it becomes accepted.
_(Always funny, until it's about you.)_

----------


## hunter63

Once it's on the interweb....It true....though everyone knew that.....

----------


## Seniorman

> GREATUSERNAME - " Please... don't equate extremists of any religion and the main body of the religion."


I didn't.

Yes, it was done tongue-in-cheek in response to the O.P's rather lucicrous post.

Did you bother to watch the entire video??  They claimed to be Mormons, and attended the Mormon church in Salt Lake City.  The Mormon Elder in the interview did not say they'd been kicked out of the church.  He said the Church did not endorse their actions in any way, shape, or form.  So because they claimed to be Mormons,  I took them at their word. 

Did I fail the concurrent Poltical Correctness template??

S.M.

----------


## Ken

> Did I fail the concurrent Poltical Correctness template??S.M.


IMHO, no, you didn't.  Please try harder next time.

----------


## Seniorman

> IMHO, no, you didn't.  Please try harder next time.


Ken, I'll give it my best shot.  I strive to please.   :Nod: 

S.M.

----------


## Wildthang

A kitten dies every time a person posts in this god forbidden thread :Scared:

----------


## Sarge47

Locking this "crap" thread down...... :Devil:

----------

